# Canfield?



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Anybody familiar with this brand? Just heard of it this week and am simply curious.

What makes it so durn special? Hmmm???


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

.....


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

that's what I did, thanks.


----------

